
Show HN: InBloom – Portable Bloom Filters in Java, Python and Go - dvirsky
https://github.com/EverythingMe/inbloom
======
taliesinb
Not to take away from this at all, but if you're interested in Bloom filters
you might also be interested in Cuckoo filters:
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/papers/cuckoo-
conext2014.pdf](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/papers/cuckoo-conext2014.pdf),
previously on HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8489971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8489971)

------
avitzurel
Everything.Me have been doing great open source work for a while now.

redash
([https://github.com/EverythingMe/redash](https://github.com/EverythingMe/redash))
is another great example.

I love seeing open source coming from companies under the company repo and not
only from developers, this means a lot looking at a company, it means they
actually care about the ecosystem and the community around the languages they
use.

Kudos to the team there!

~~~
dvirsky
Thanks! We figure, if we write infrastructure stuff that is not part of our
core IP, we might as well open it so it won't rot, or at least rot much slower
- and you might even get improvements to what you do.

Even if it's not a big project like redash, it still helps if you get
occasional bug reports and pull requests. Another added bonus - people tend to
write higher quality code if they know it's going to be open.

Here are a few of our other projects besides redash and Inbloom:

Magneto - Android test automation
[https://github.com/EverythingMe/magneto](https://github.com/EverythingMe/magneto)

Jitt - Just In Time translations for Android apps
[https://github.com/EverythingMe/jitt](https://github.com/EverythingMe/jitt)

GoFigure - easy configuration file parsing for go
[https://github.com/EverythingMe/gofigure](https://github.com/EverythingMe/gofigure)

Plaxien - nice "explain" interface for in-app reporting in Android
[https://github.com/EverythingMe/plaxien](https://github.com/EverythingMe/plaxien)

Geodis - a redis based geo-resolving and geo search library in Python
[https://github.com/EverythingMe/geodis](https://github.com/EverythingMe/geodis)

Rainbow - AWS Cloudformation on steroids
[https://github.com/EverythingMe/rainbow](https://github.com/EverythingMe/rainbow)

OpenSpace - a nice dashboard to showcase our open source projects.
[https://github.com/EverythingMe/openspace](https://github.com/EverythingMe/openspace)
(the full list of projects is demoed on it here -
[http://everythingme.github.io/](http://everythingme.github.io/))

~~~
itamarhaber
May you have a long and rot-free life!

------
JohnDoe365
What is the relationship to algorithms like HyperLogLog? They do also estimate
set cardinality and seem even more capable?

~~~
dvirsky
HLL can only estimate cardinality, it can't test for the existence of a key.
The idea is the same - sacrifice some precision and gain a huge memory saving.
But they don't share anything beyond that in terms of the math.

------
jhgg
I wrote something very similar a week ago actually,
[https://github.com/jhgg/pybloof](https://github.com/jhgg/pybloof)

I'm pretty sure I messed it up slightly though. :|

------
simonw
What a great idea for a library. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
dvirsky
Thanks :)

